# Fishing on Pier A at NAS Pensacola!!!



## topgun1851 (Jun 11, 2013)

2013 Pensacola Navy Ball Committee
FISHING ON ALPHA PIER (MOST SOUTHEAST CORNER OF NASP)

Fathers Day Weekend!
June 15th and 16th 
6am -6pm

*Donations Appreciated! *

Open to Active duty, Retired Military and DoD Personnel

*Rules*
Donations accepted at Alpha Pier entrance
Kids must be supervised by an adult
License required for 16 years old and up. 
MUST BE WITHIN LEGAL CATCH IAW FLORIDA WILDLIFE CONSERVATION.
You can keep what you catch.
Bring what you need; fishing pole, bait, coolers (for fish caught only), chairs, tents & umbrellas
CASTING OR GILL NETS ARE PROHIBITED.
Please check-in with Navy Ball Committee members when leaving and returning to the pier.
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PIER. 
No gutting of fish on the pier
All your trash must be cleaned up before you leave
No POV parking/driving on pier


----------



## topgun1851 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump for this upcoming weekend.


----------

